# Licking my Arm?



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Since i got him, i've been taking Hamish out and holding him for an hour or two every evening. The past two days he's really come out of his shell and will wander around on my lap, isn't as prone to curling and hissing, and even lets me pick him up and move him without poking me!

Tonight i had him on my lap (arms tucked around him to keep him from wandering off my legs) and he shuffled over to my arm, bopped his cold nose on it, and then started licking me. Then he gently mouthed my arm, like he was tasting it. Lick, taste, lick, taste. It didn't hurt and i didn't move my arm, but he kept doing it. He did it to both arms, and eventually starting nosing under my arm like he was trying to get me to move it.

Was he telling me politely to move my arm? Or was he really tasting me to see if i was edible? He was much more active than usual, and less "cuddly", which i assume is a good thing. It was just weird to be licked by my hedgehog, lol! Should i be watching out for a bite, and if he does start biting what are some ways to discourage that?


----------



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

Both of my girls do this! One only does it with my husband and one does it with me but its when she gets up under my chin and around my neck. Silly hogs


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

He most likely thought your arm tasted good lol. My hedgie licks my hand sometimes


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My little guy does this too. Often times he anoints afterwards as well. Word of advice, as they grow that mouthing kind of starts to hurt so just be aware that if you let it continue he could start biting... hard.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

I probably taste and smell all sorts of interesting since i'm a dog groomer! Even after hand/arm washing i probably still smell like shampoos or something (gosh knows it probably soaks right into my skin after a day of bathing/clipping!)

I'll keep an eye on the behavior, because i don't need him to be getting any ideas! Any way to discourage it? I honestly don't mind the licking - i get slobbered on all day after all - but the mouthing could be problematic (lol). 

Side note: I just caught him anointing yesterday for the first time! Gave him a fresh bowl of cool water and boom, one sip and anoint! I almost had a heart attack before i realized what was going on (lol). It's certainly strange!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just don't give him access to skin or pull away when he starts to mouth. Most of the time Winter is really good about not biting when he anoints with my skin but sometimes he gets a little excited and I have to pull away. He normally goes on his day without a care. However, some hedgehogs have a taste for flesh and will go for it whenever it is out. The point is to avoid that stage. :lol:


----------



## bec (Dec 1, 2014)

So glad to have this forum. I can just search and find with no problem. Today my Hedgie started to run away from me,she actually stopped sniffed the air and then came back to me and climbed up my arm. I was surprised she sniffed my arm and then grabbed my shirt sleeve and started biting it. I was surprised and looked on Hedgehog central to find lots of Hedgies do this.Then tonight when holding her she decided she was going to lick my fingers . I kept pulling them away because I wasn't sure if she was going to bite me. She was pretty persistent. She is a year old and has never done this behavior before. I thank you all for giving us this forum and taking the time to respond to all are questions. LOL and I'm glad I didn't give her the chance to draw blood


----------



## Janet S (Dec 29, 2014)

maybe he just wants to play with your hands


----------

